# welche grafik karte?

## zatz

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin relativ neu und wollte mich gerade um Xorg kümmern. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, welchen grafik treiber ich installieren soll. Ich habe einen Lenovo Laptop G580 der eine Grafikkarte von nvidia eingebaut hat (vermute ich  :Smile:  ), aber gleichzeitig ist meines Erachtens noch eine intel karte drin.

Hier ein Ausschnitt von lspci:

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

...

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [Geforce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)

```

Soll ich jetzt den Nvidia oder den Intel Treiber installieren wenn ich Xorg optimal verwenden will? Oder beide?

Wenn ich einen bestimmten nicht installieren soll, wieso?[/code]

Vielen Dank!

zatz

----------

## musv

Dein Stichwort ist Optimus:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/Optimus

Primär nutzt du die eingebaute Intel-Graka. Die Nvidia-Graka kommt nur bei bestimmten Szenarien zum Einsatz. Umschalten kannst du das über prime select über grafisch über die Nvidia-Settings. Allerdings musst du Dich dann neu einloggen. 

Daneben gibt's noch das Bumblebee-Projekt. Das funktioniert so, wie Optimus eigentlich funktionieren sollte. D.h. Anwendungen, die du von der Nvidia rendern lassen willst, startest du mit primusrun $programm. Allerdings liegt hier die Performance weit unter der offiziellen Nvidia-Lösung.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee

----------

## zatz

Danke für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort! Jetzt ist mir einiges klarer  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

??? Ich habe in meinem Rechner auch eine leistungsstarke nvidia Grafikkarte und einen Intel Grafkchip auf dem Board. Der war halt drauf. Da die nvidia Grafikkarte nun mal besser ist nutze ich nur diese. Der Sinn von Optimus erschließt sich mir nicht.

----------

## Christian99

Energiesparung (dh. hauptsächlich für Laptops gedacht)

Die Intel gpu braucht weniger strom und die energiehungrige nvidia karte wird abgeschaltet, wenn sie nicht benötigt wird.

----------

## schmidicom

@Christian99

Ich will ja nicht behaupten das es nicht stimmen würde aber ist die Energieersparnis überhaupt spürbar? Eine GPU von nVidia oder auch AMD lässt sich doch genau so gut regeln wie eine CPU und ob eine solche GPU im Minimalbetrieb wirklich spürbar mehr Strom verbraucht als eine im CPU integrierte GPU bezweifle ich sehr.

Für mich ist diese ganze Hybrid-Grafik nur reines Marketing das es den Herstellern ermöglicht auf dem Papier gut auszusehen und mehr Hardware zu verkaufen. Dazu kommt das dieser Unsinn, egal unter welchem Betriebssystem, häufig mehr Probleme verursacht als er löst. Erst vor kurzem versuchte in der Firma einer erfolglos seinen Laptop dazu zu überreden auf dem integrierten Display (welches an der im CPU integrierten GPU hängt) das selbe Bild auszugeben wie am HDMI (welches an der dedizierten nVidia-GPU hängt). Aber das ging einfach nicht weil Windows 10 auf zwei verschiedenen GPU's offenbar nicht im Clone-Modus betrieben werden kann.

Keine Ahnung ob das unter Linux besser funktioniert hätte aber ich bezweifle es...

----------

## Christian99

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass das der offizielle Grund ist.

Ob es wirklich was bringt, oder wie gute es funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich noch nei so einen Laptop hatte  :Smile: 

----------

